# On-Road At Trax70 Browns Mills NJ



## DC71 (Dec 6, 2003)

There's a new indoor on road track at Trax70 R/C Superspeedway, Racing is going to be on Wednesday nights. Classes will include 1/12th scale, Micros and even Mini-Ts. 
Although not open yet there is going to be a hobby shop on site. 
We'll be there this wednesday for the first on-road practice.
Come by and check it out!

www.trax70.com


----------



## DC71 (Dec 6, 2003)

Here is a pic of the track while we were still building it.


----------



## DC71 (Dec 6, 2003)

Going to be there tonight for some on-road track time.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

DC71 said:


> There's a new indoor on road track at Trax70 R/C Superspeedway, Racing is going to be on Wednesday nights. Classes will include 1/12th scale, Micros and even Mini-Ts.
> Although not open yet there is going to be a hobby shop on site.
> We'll be there this wednesday for the first on-road practice.
> Come by and check it out!
> ...


 
ya'll need to open up some tracks in SoCAL


----------



## DC71 (Dec 6, 2003)

SoCal..... that's pretty far away from us ;-)


----------



## DC71 (Dec 6, 2003)

Open On-Road Practice tomorrow night! I'll be there by 6 PM!


----------



## DC71 (Dec 6, 2003)

This wednesday Is our first official On-Road race night. After a promising turnout of Micro racers last week for practice it looks like we'll have a full field of micros plus several 1/12th scales!

First heat starts at 7:30!


----------

